
Show HN: Command line interface for Google Calendar - quattr0
https://github.com/toniov/gcal-cli?
======
theophrastus
Interesting, but with an unfortunate command line name collision. "gcal"[1] is
an established and rather useful elaboration on "cal" by Giuseppe Scrivano and
Thomas Esken.

[1] [https://www.gnu.org/software/gcal/](https://www.gnu.org/software/gcal/)

